# Vegetarian



## HotelCo (Jul 14, 2009)

Is anyone here a vegetarian?

I'm starting down that path.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 14, 2009)

*Good luck with that.*

Both my kids tyook their turn trying to be "vegans", it taught me to cut down the flesh, but I had to sneak protein into their food.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jul 14, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Is anyone here a vegetarian?
> 
> I'm starting down that path.


 
Yeah, homosapians are omnivores genetically.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omnivore

We are designed to eat everything, plants and animals.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 14, 2009)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> Yeah, homosapians are omnivores genetically.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omnivore
> 
> We are designed to eat everything, plants and animals.



Thanks for the link, but that wasn't my question.


----------



## buscommando (Jul 15, 2009)

I am a vegetarian, been for about a decade now. It's very important to get your protein, and if you're vegan, you're probably going to need a special supplement to get some micronutrients you're not going to come by any other way.

Vegetarianism isn't just cardboard patties and pop tarts - the idea is to eat "close to the ground" and beans are a staple. Avoid heavily processed anything, eat fruits and vegetables everyday, and this is the big one...

Don't be a **** about it. Nobody likes evangelical vegetarians.

Also, I've never tried veganism, and I don't think I can recommend it. I've never met a vegan that I didn't think I could beat up, and I'm not "ripped" by any stretch of the imagination.

Two cents from an unapologetic ectomorph.


----------



## Burlyskink (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh man, I could never become a Vegetarian... But I do think that I should eat more fruits and vegetables, at the very least.


----------



## Onceamedic (Jul 15, 2009)

I did it for 4 years... didn't want to eat anything with a face.  I did it as a protest against factory farming methods and a disregard for life in the face of profits....  it was informative as heck...  I had to get very creative with menu choices..  ate a lot of appetizers as entres...  actually expanded my availability of foods.. had to think outside the box of chicken, beef, pork or fish...

I was treated like a king (queen) at Indian restaurants.. they would get stuff off the menu for me that was outstanding...

Good luck..  and be sure to educate yourself about complete proteins...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 15, 2009)

With my gallbladder being screwy, I might have to go vegetarian for a little while... Not looking forward to it


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 15, 2009)

Kaisu: You said you "did" it, why did you stop? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 17, 2009)

Because (without starting THAT debate) it is an unnatural unhealthy act.  


If you're going to do it, do it smartly and eat supplements.


----------



## Onceamedic (Jul 17, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Kaisu: You said you "did" it, why did you stop? If you don't mind me asking.



I don't mind...   I had a history of deprivation and I internalized it and proceeded to be really harsh with myself.  While vegetarianism is a valid choice for a lot of reasons, at the time it was more important that I learn to be good to myself.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtWVJikNnx4

At difficult times in my life, I turn to our mono-tonal national icon, Sam Kecavich for advice. He has some important thoughts on the matter.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 20, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Because (without starting THAT debate) it is an unnatural unhealthy act.
> 
> 
> If you're going to do it, do it smartly and eat supplements.



How is it unhealthy?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 20, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> How is it unhealthy?



Not everyone will do it intelligently and meet all their nutritional needs and wont buy supplements which can screw you up all over the place.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Not everyone will do it intelligently and meet all their nutritional needs and wont buy supplements which can screw you up all over the place.



So, being vegetarian itself isn't unhealthy, it's the poor choices made while being a vegetarian. Thought so. I knew vegetarianism itself, wasn't unhealthy.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 20, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> So, being vegetarian itself isn't unhealthy, it's the poor choices made while being a vegetarian. Thought so. I knew vegetarianism itself, wasn't unhealthy.



Just as eating meat isn't bad for you, but you can make it bad if you make the poor choices to eat only red meat dipped in god knows what for every meal.  It all comes down to meeting your nutritional needs.  If you can do that by being a vegetarian and you like that life style... more power to ya.  Me?  If god meant for me not to eat meat... than when did he make it so damn tasty?  ^_^  Love my steak.  Love my chicken.  Love my pork.  But I also love my fruits and veggies.  Just devoured a couple apricots.  Nothing is better to me than a nice piece of grilled chicken or steak with some steamed potato w/garlic and lemon, zucchini, bell pepper, and asparagus.

Of course, I like, so many, got sucked into the EMS diet years ago and found my diet consisting of fast food, beef jerky, and Monsters...  not a healthy diet...


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian, my children are as well. I became a vegetarian because I have polycystic kidney disease and am following the "kidney diet". That combined with my hypoglycemia made for an interesting first month. :wacko: But now I've finally got the hang of the mile long list of what I can and can not eat. I also choose not to eat meat because I believe its not a necessary and unhealthy addition to a diet, I don't agree with eating animals and raising animals for slaughter, fishing, etc has a serious negative ecological impact. My diet is very strict but my children's is extremely lax. I boost their fat and protein every place I can for them. I however am on a very low protein diet so again, it was interesting at first.  

I have tons of recipes, I'll start posting them here in a second for you. Hope you like tofu!


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14568

Link for my recipes. I'll be adding them for a while. :lol:


----------



## anezay2004 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Nope*

All meat baby!!


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Sep 7, 2009)

If you do decide to go down that path, this thread is a pretty typical example of the types of responses you'll get if you ever mention it to anyone or even eat in public.

Do you have any specific questions about it?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 7, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> How is it unhealthy?





Sasha said:


> Not everyone will do it intelligently and meet all their nutritional needs and wont buy supplements which can screw you up all over the place.


There are some vitamins that you can not get from non-animal sources, if you're not supplementing. You'll have to get somewhat creative to get some other nutrients in adequate amounts. The good news is that most of the deficiencies won't show up for a LONG time. You DO have to be careful that you're getting all the amino acids you're going to need. The body really is an amazing thing, but it wasn't blessed with the ability to make all the amino acids it needs.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 8, 2009)

Aerin-Sol said:


> If you do decide to go down that path, this thread is a pretty typical example of the types of responses you'll get if you ever mention it to anyone or even eat in public.
> 
> Do you have any specific questions about it?



Phew. Isn't that the truth. You should have seen me asking around for Tofu in Montana. FAIL!


----------



## minneola24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Saw this on cnn,

A meat eating person driving a small hybrid contributes a ton more to global warming than a vegetarian driving a gas guzzling SUV.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Saw this on cnn,
> 
> A meat eating person driving a small hybrid contributes a ton more to global warming than a vegetarian driving a gas guzzling SUV.



Very true considering the impact on the environment of raising animals for slaughter vs. the emissions from your vehicle. I drive a mini-van right now as I have no choice, but as soon as my second child is in her booster, Helllooooo Ford Escape Hybrid. I swear I salivate over that truck every time I see one. :blush:


----------



## EMTCLM (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been a vegetarian for a few years now, and it isn't nearly as hard as most people think, at least for me. I did it because I can't eat something with a face. I really like the Boca_Burger original chikn patties, I put them in the oven and sprinkle some parmesan on them and let them get crispy and melty and its delicious, they're also very good with ketchup.  Morning star things are really good too, I get the morning starter things and cut them up (they're like sausage patties, except vegetarian, and they taste awesome) and, again, put some cheese on it and make an omelette with milk, and it fills me up and is super healthy. Apple are also great (as well as all other fruits) and keep you more awake in the morning than coffee ( its scientific, dont dispute me!). You'll find things you really like, such as celery with peanut butter, that will work well with your diet. Good luck!


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Oct 3, 2009)

I loooove the chkn patties so much, and so do all my omni friends. I want some now!


----------



## bunkie (Oct 7, 2009)

Buffalo-less Tofu Wings

I was inspired by a classmate that brought in a buffalo chicken sub and got to thinking on how I could recreate that flavor.. here it is! Freshly tested today. ^_^

1 package of previously frozen tofu, dethawed and drained
1/2 a bottle of Texas Pete hot sauce
1 stick butter (not margarine, this is vital to the taste)
Canola Oil for frying

Melt the butter and mix in the sauce until blended. Remove from heat.
Cut up your tofu into whatever shape you fancy. I went with a triangle form.
Drop into the very hot oil and fry until golden brown. Remove, drain off on a paper towel, while still hot, toss and coat in sauce.

Enjoy!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 8, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Saw this on cnn,
> 
> A meat eating person driving a small hybrid contributes a ton more to global warming than a vegetarian driving a gas guzzling SUV.



Never would have guessed.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hotel,

I guess I would just support what others are saying. I have had several friends who are vegetarians. Some of them take care of themselves and dont seem to have any ill affects, others almot seem to see it as a liscence to eat tons of non animal product junk and they suffer the consequences.

One thing that I have heard a ton is: Don't go too heavy on the soy. (Soy milk, soy protein, toufu, etc.) Especally if you are a guy. Can't remember the name of whatever it is is that causes problems. I'll look it up and try and get back to you.

Good luck!


----------



## WarDance (Oct 13, 2009)

I tried that path once.  My running times were some of the worst of my life.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 14, 2009)

Soy as it is generally marketed in the US is not in a form that breaks down well in human digestion. If you want to get protein from soy, you are best eating the fermented soy products like Miso or Tempeh. 

I am not a 'true vegetarian' because I do eat seafood. I just dislike the taste of meat. Eating well and in a healthful way can be done regardless of the carnivore/herbivore choice. I know plenty of unhealthy eaters on both sides of that fence. Eating the majority of your calories from veggies, fruits and whole grains and staying away from the over-processed foods full of sugar, fat and chemicals is going to help you live better and stay healthier. 

Best lesson I ever learned about diet was its not so much what you eat, as it is how much. Portion control has eluded US society for generations. The minute something is proven in some study to be 'good for you' we pile it into everything. Calcium added orange juice, Lycopene added to our breakfast bars, Soy added to everything! It doesn't matter if I'm eating a sugar filled, high fat muffin the size of texas - if it contains 'whole grain, soy enriched, lycopene added, extra calcium with a dose of omega3 in it then I'm eating healthy!!!


----------



## texasbred (Dec 16, 2009)

I am not a vegetarian, but I don't harass people that are. I actually respect them because IMO it takes a lot of discipline to do it. My cousin has been one for years and she is very healthy, she takes supplements and really pays attention to how and what she eats.

Me personally, I buy very little meat. The meat we buy is usually just ground beef. I live off of the land as much as possible and eat deer, fish, wild pork, duck/geese, turkey, and raise some chickens. I do all the cleaning and eat what I shoot. 
However in an effort to eat more veggies this spring we will be planting our own garden for the first time.

Any tips on gardening?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 16, 2009)

I was a pescetarian ( vegetarian that can eat fish) because of a silly bet. It was only suppose to last a month but I ended up trying it for over 6 months. I found it be a very healthy diet. It forced me to eat healthy and I felt pretty good during it. Lots of omega 3 and lean protein. 

Downside included all possibilities of Mercury in certin kinds of fish and I think it may have cost more in the long run.


----------



## doctorfodder (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm vegan.  

Its not that I'm minusing the meat and animal products from my meals, I'm replacing them with more veggies and whole grains.  

Try looking up Dr. Terry Shintani and a book called "Foods That Cause Weight Loss"

It gives you an idea of what else you can eat instead of thinking you're oinly going to be eating like a rabbit.  Hell, I eat like a pig and I have been steadily losing weight since I got on this program.  35lbs since August and I've never felt more energized and healthier than before.


----------



## seekersofthetruth (Mar 17, 2010)

I have been vegan for three years and before that I was vegetarian for three years before that. I weigh 230 pounds. I am very much into vegan strength training, road cycling and running. So I would say that being vegan doesn't mean bring a scrawny twerp.


----------



## BayArea (Mar 17, 2010)

My wife and I have been veggie (eat dairy and eggs) for 20 years.


----------

